# ما هدفك فى الحياة؟



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

الحقيقة سالت نفسى السؤال دة من اكثر من يوم وبجد معرفتتش اجاوب
حابب اسمع ارائكم الخاصة ورجاء فى حدود 5 اسطر

ما هدفك فى الحياة؟ او لماذا لديك الرغبة فى الحياة؟​


----------



## antoon refaat (20 ديسمبر 2005)

يا تري الهدف هو الحياه من الحياه ولا الهدف من إيه بالظبط انا مش حاسس باي هدف علشان اجاوبك يا مايكل


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2005)

قول ما فهمتة من السؤال بعد قرائتة مرة اخرى
وحابب اسمع رجاء راى الجميع


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2005)

هدفي بالحياة, ان اكون ابنا مطيعا للرب, ان استخدم كافة مواهبي لمجد الرب, ان اكون عضوا نافعا للمسيح و سبب بركة للاحرين, و سبب خلاص نفوس, لا بعملي بل بعمله هو, هدفي ان اكون اداة في يد الرب لجلب الخراف الضائعة الى الحضيرة...


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2005)

انا يمكن مش حابه الحياه بس بحب اكسب ناس جداد وبحب اخلص لاصحابى وهدفى ارضائهم وسعدتهم بس دا هدفى التانى هدف الاول انى اعيش للمسيح ومع المسيح وفى المسيح اكون ابن ليه وابن مطيع اتعلم من ايامه اللى عاشه عل الارض واكون زيه هدفى ارجع ولو خروف واحد ضال خروف واحد يمكن يكون سبب دخولى الفردوس هدفى اخدم مش مجرد خدمه العب مع الاطفال او ارضيهم تو يحبونى لا اعلمهم انى اخد حكمه من فم ابى السماوى علشان اديهالهم نفسى اكون بنته بجد فى اعمالى بتصرفاتى امشى يقولو دى بنت المسيح باين عليها نعمه ربنا اكون مخلص لصداقته جدا نفسى تكون كل حياتنى المسيح يكون كل حاجه بس


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ليك يا روك ويا ميرنا على مشاركتكم
وحابب اسمع اراء بقية الاعضاء
الرب يبارككم انتم الاثنين


----------



## استفانوس (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*ان اخدم من دعاني من الظلمة الى النور
واكرز باسم من اعتقى نفسي من عبودية ابليس
واصلي ان يكون  ملكوتته كما في السماء كذلك على الارض
واخبر الكل الى الطريق الحق
واناشد بالكلمة في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب
له كل المجد*


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا لك فريد ومنتظر اراء باقى الافراد
والموضوع دة مهم بالنسبة لى.


----------



## whocares (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*الهدف*

مايكل،

أنا قرأت سؤالك بتمعن و سأحاول أن أختصر جوابي في 50 أسطر 
هناك آيات عديدة في الكتاب تعلن الأهداف التي يسعى لها المؤمن، و سأقتبسها لك إن أردت.

الصورة الكبيرة:
أنا هدفي الشخصي مؤسس على هويتي في المسيح، يعني أنا صفاتي (مناحي القوة و الضعف) تُحدّد من ما أستطيع قوله و فعله. فأنت لا تستطيع أن تقول/تقوم بكل شيء لوحدك في الدنيا، لهذا كل إنسان مميز بصفات فريدة، و لهذا نحن نُدعى جسد المسيح. أنا المخ و أنت العضلات  فلما خلق الله العالم، فهو عَبّر فيه عن نفسه و ذاته، و بالأخص في الذين خُلقوا على صورته. أنت تُمثل جزئية من كلية الله، و لك دور تلعبه 100%. 

الصورة الصغيرة:
أنا أكتشفت هويتي بالمسيح أني أنسان مكعبر لا لي طول من عرض ... عن جد: رجل مباشر (منشىء للأمور أي عكس الشخص المتكيف)، و متفاعل مع الناس عكس المُتحفظ. و شخص موضوعي عكس الدّاعم/المُسَاند، و غير تقليدي بعكس التقليدي. و هناك تفاصيل أخرى تجتمع معا فتجعل مني إنسان مؤثر في الآخرين بطريقة تحفيزية، لدي القدرة (من الرب) أن أتكلم إرتجاليا و استخدم المنطق أكثر من المشاعر "لتحريك" الناس. فالمجال لتبلور فكرة هدفي غير مرتبطة بهدف مرسوم وواضح إلى ساعة الموت، بل متعلق بـ: (1) إرادة الله السامحة للخير و الشر (2) إرادة الله الأخلاقية (3) محبتك لله و لأخيك الأنسان. و ما يريده الله منك أن تقوم به متعلق بحفظ وصاياه، فالعمل بها هو نقطة إنطلاق الهدف اليومي. و تنشيط و تفعيل مواهبك المميزة الفريدة (أخت فتكات) يسنح المجال للعمل في المكان المناسب للرجل/المرأة المناسب/ـة.

لا بد من الخوض في التفاصيل إن كان لديك أي مشكلة في فهم كلامي، و الرب معك يا مايكل. :smile02


----------



## Michael (25 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا لك على توضيحك whocares 

وبانتظار راى باقى الاعضاء 
        رجاء


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (25 ديسمبر 2005)

انا هدفى واحد ان اكون رجلا ناجحا
"فكان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا "


----------



## Maya (25 ديسمبر 2005)

*أخي MichaelMagdy

بالرغم أن السؤال كبير ويحتاج إلى تفصيل في جزئيات إلا أنني سألخص لك أهدافي في حياتي :

إن طموحي أن أكون نموذجاً للفتاة العبرانية المسيحية المؤمنة بكل ما في ذلك من قيم وصفات ، وأن أحب وطني وشعبي وأدافع عن حقه بأرضه و حقه بالوجود  وأذكر بمعاناته والمآسي التي تعرض لها ...

وأسعى دائماً لأن أعيش الفرح والسعادة الداخلية بالحياة مع الرب يسوع ، ورغم أن حياتي اليومية قد تكون صعبة لأمور عديدة إلا أن محبتي للرب وشعوري الدائم بأنه إلى جانبي جعلني لا أهتم كثيراً بمقاطعة بعض الناس وتجاهلهم لي والسبب معروف ، فيكفي أنني مقتنعة بفكري وحياتي الروحية ، وكما أقول في التوقيع الخاص بي :

{ حتى لو خسرنا كل العالم فقد كسبنا يسوع } .*


----------



## Michael (25 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا مايا وكيرو ومنتظر راى البقية
لانى زى ما قلت الموضوع دة مهم بالنسبة لى


----------



## Michael (28 ديسمبر 2005)

\/
\/
\/
\/​


----------



## انسانية (28 ديسمبر 2005)

عن
نفسي

فمخطط حياتي جدا معقد

وانا نفسي مني عارفة من فين ابدا..او لفين انتهي

لان اهدافي كتيرة

رغبتي بالحياة هي فقط ان اعيش من اجل ان افيد غيري واستفيد من غيري

بالنهاية ساحصل على الثمرة وهي الكفاية الذاتية


وماذا عنك يا مايكل؟


----------



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2005)

لو قراتى مشاركتى الاولى كنت عرفتى

ومنتظر راى بقية الاعضاء للاهمية


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

انا نفسى ربنا يخلينى اتكلم حلو كده زى روك
و انا مش حابب الحياه غير لسبب انى نفسى اعمل حاجه تفيد المسيحيين 
انا سنى ما يسمحش الان 
بس اتمنى ربنا يساعدنى لغايه ما يسمح



صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## artamisss (4 أبريل 2006)

انا يمكن  تستغربوا  لهدفى  فى الحياة  بس انا شايفه  ان الحياة جميله وممتعه بلذات مع المسيح فا نفسى اكون بيت واسرة صغيرة  تكون فعلا كنيسه للمسيح  نفسى  اعلم اولادى المسيح والكنيسه صح   احاول  ابرز فيهم  نقاط النجاح اللى محقتهاش فى حياتى واحاول اغير من حياتى  واكتسب صفات  جديدة  وعلشان  دة كله يحصل   بفتكر  مقوله  جميله جدا  لاحد القديسين 
 "اذا اردت  ان تعلم ابنك الصلاة  تعلمها انت اولا"  نفسى اكون  فعلا اكون اسرة  مسيحيه مثاليه  مش هاقول زى القديسه رفقه  واولادها لانى ماجيش حاجه جمبها  لكن  احذو حذوها او اسير على دربها 
وحاجه كمان  انى اتعلم  ازاى  اوصل المسيح للناس من خلالى 

:36_33_3: 
بس  دى طموحاتى  لحد دلوقتى


----------



## MobiNiL5 (6 أبريل 2006)

عضو جديد ....


هدفي في الحياة

اعيش واشوف واجرب واتعلم واسمع وافهم واتكلم

كل حاجة في الحياة

وبحب ربنا ومؤمن بية


.:: موبينيل من امام مدرسة الفندقية ... قطاع الحياة ::.


----------



## Michael (8 أبريل 2006)

واهداف بقية الاعضاء اية؟؟؟


----------



## artamisss (24 أبريل 2006)

وانت هدفك ايه يا مايكل


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (24 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> الحقيقة سالت نفسى السؤال دة من اكثر من يوم وبجد معرفتتش اجاوب​
> 
> حابب اسمع ارائكم الخاصة ورجاء فى حدود 5 اسطر​
> 
> ...


 

*هناك هدفان لى فى حياتى ..الاول و هو هدفى الأساسى و هو " الجهاد من أجل ضمان الحياة الأبدية" .......و الهدف الثانى و هو أن أصبح شخصية مرموقة ذات مركز علمى متقدم و أن أتميز فى دراستى و عملى ....*

أخيرا.....ميرسى جدا يا مايكل على طرح الموضوع المهم ده


----------



## meme (27 أبريل 2006)

_قال الله سبحانه وتعالى وما خلقت الجن والانس الا ليعبدون_
_والعبادة معناها اداء الفرائض والعمل من اجل الاصلاح في الارض_
_فهمتم يا جماعة يعنياحنا لازم يكون هدفنا في الحياة بناء على الهدف اللي علشانه خلقنا_
_لازم نعمر الارض وننهض ببلادنا_
_معايا في الراي ولا لا؟_


----------



## عصمة الدين (5 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
انا اهدافي   هي تحقيق العبودية لله عزو جل و الفوز برضاه و النظر الى وجهه الكريم يوم القيامة هذا اولا .ثانيا ان اكون من رفقاء رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم في الفردوس الاعلى .و لدي اهداف فرعية لتحقيق ذلك و هي كثيرة لا يسع المجال لذكرها.
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.


----------



## artamisss (8 أكتوبر 2006)

* اهلا بيك يا  عصمه الدين معانا  منور المنتدى  وشكر ا على  ردك *


----------



## عصمة الدين (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك


----------



## meraaa (29 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> الحقيقة سالت نفسى السؤال دة من اكثر من يوم وبجد معرفتتش اجاوب
> حابب اسمع ارائكم الخاصة ورجاء فى حدود 5 اسطر
> 
> ما هدفك فى الحياة؟ او لماذا لديك الرغبة فى الحياة؟​



_بصراحه يامايكل السؤال ده صعب اوى واوقات كتير لما اساله لنفسى من كتر التفكير بهرب من السؤال
بس لما قريت المشاركات فى الموضوع فاكتشفت ان ليا اهداف بس انا مكنتش اعرف انها دى تعتبر اهداف
فمن ضمن اهدافى انى نفسى اوصل للملكوتبس للاسف انا عندى احساس انه هدف صعب اوى
وتانى حاجه انى بجد نفسى اكون اسرة جميله اوى نعيش فيها مع يسوع ونفسى اربى اولادى على حب عظيم لربنا..وفى هدف تالت انى نفسى ابقه حاجه كويسه فى المجتمع واكون مثقفه واقدر افيد الناس من ثقافتى دى بس للاسف مش عارفه ايه هى الحاجه الكويسه اللى ممكن اكون فيها
وشكرا ليك يامايكل على الموضوع ده وربنا معاك وينورلك هدفك قدامك_


----------



## tina_tina (2 يناير 2007)

اهدافى انا بقى
1- انى اكون بنت المسييح معنى وكلمة
2- اخدمة بكل كيانى وبكل نبض فيا الى اخر يوم
3- اكون اسرة او بيت صغير مع انسان يحبنى ويحترمنى 
4- اجيب اطفال واعلمهم اللى كان عليا صعب اتعلمه 
بس ده هدفى
ويارب احققة
كل سنة وانت طيب يا مايكل


----------



## بيدق (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟ موضوع جميل*

ld: 
*أود أن أتزوج وأنشأ أسرة وأطفال مكرسين للرب ولخدمته أي إن هدفي أن أخدم الرب من خلال تربية أطفال يكونون أبناء له قبل أن يكونوا أبناء لي ويخدموه بقلب صادق ويعكسوا محبة الله وعمله في حياتهم وأعتقد أن هذا هو الهدف والسبب الذي خلقني الله لأجله *


----------



## زيدان المصري (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

hgi]الهدف الحقيقي من الحياه في المسيحية هو الوصول إلي الملكوت والرجوع إلي المكان الذي خلقنا من أجله والذي صنه الله مثلث الأقانيم بنفسه لنا فلماذا نتوه عن الطريق انا أعرف ان الوصول في هذه الأيام صعب لكن الله يعطينا الرجاء الدائم لنربح هذا الهدف وهو فينا يرعانا ويحمينا


----------



## samer12 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> الحقيقة سالت نفسى السؤال دة من اكثر من يوم وبجد معرفتتش اجاوب
> حابب اسمع ارائكم الخاصة ورجاء فى حدود 5 اسطر
> 
> ما هدفك فى الحياة؟ او لماذا لديك الرغبة فى الحياة؟​


 سلام ونعمة MichaelMagdy 
يمكن يكون للانسان اهداف كثيرة بالحياة ولكن نتحدث عن الأهم أنا هدفي الحفاظ على عائلتي وتربية أبنتي تربية جيدة وأحاول أعمل لها شيء جيد  بالحياة 
وطبعا هذا يعطيني رغبة بالحياة والعمل


----------



## زيدان المصري (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع
ارجو ان تفرق بين الهدف والطموح فالهدف هو الذي يعطي النهاية معني ، ولكن الطموح هو الذي يجتهد فيه الأنسان ليصل لمستوي حياة مرفه وليصل لمنصب عالي مثلا ، ولهذا يجب ان تحدد ماطلبك الهدف ولا الطموح.


----------



## fadia2005 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

ان الحياة حلوه ان الرب منحنا الحياة لنرى جمالها ونعيش الحياة بحلوها ومراها:t32:


----------



## زيدان المصري (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم
                 شكرا ليكي يافادية لأنك أهتميتي بأرسال هذه الرسالة لي كل سنة وانتي طيبة بمناسبة دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر من كام يوم كده.
                بالنسبة لؤالك (ان الحياة حلوه ان الرب منحنا الحياة لنرى جمالها ونعيش الحياة بحلوها ومراها) يجب أولا ان نفرق بين الحياة علي الأرض والحياة الدائمة مع رب المجد يسوع في الملكوت ، فالحياة علي الأرض ماهي إلا حرب بين الأنسان والشيطان وذلك بسبب وجودنا في مكان ليس هو مكاننا وإن كنا وجدنا فيه علشان أبونا أدم كان مطرود في هذه الأرض فيجب أن نكون حذرين دائما أن الشيطان مترقم ويحسب كل خطواطنا ولهذا نجد حربا لم نراها بأعيننا وهي وقوب القديسين والملائكة لمواجهة هذا الجبار معنا رغم أن القديسين تركوا العالم لكنهم موجودين بالعالم لمعونتنا وهذه حرب غير مرأية وبسبب هذه الحرب يعطينا الله أجر علي المحاولة ويقف بجانبنا ويحب لنا كل شئ حلو وجميل نقوم به مش علشان مستني لينا غلطة أبدا طبعا ، هذا عن الحياة في الآرض
              أما عن الحياة في الملكوت فهذه هي العربون والأجر الغير منتهي وتكون فيه السعادة أبدية مادمنا مع المسيح فذاك أفضل جدا .
             سلام من رب السلام يعطينا السلام مع الأرض التي ليست بها سلام


----------



## زيدان المصري (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم
                 شكرا ليكي يافادية لأنك أهتميتي بأرسال هذه الرسالة لي كل سنة وانتي طيبة بمناسبة دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر من كام يوم كده.
                بالنسبة لؤالك (ان الحياة حلوه ان الرب منحنا الحياة لنرى جمالها ونعيش الحياة بحلوها ومراها) يجب أولا ان نفرق بين الحياة علي الأرض والحياة الدائمة مع رب المجد يسوع في الملكوت ، فالحياة علي الأرض ماهي إلا حرب بين الأنسان والشيطان وذلك بسبب وجودنا في مكان ليس هو مكاننا وإن كنا وجدنا فيه علشان أبونا أدم كان مطرود في هذه الأرض فيجب أن نكون حذرين دائما أن الشيطان مترقم ويحسب كل خطواطنا ولهذا نجد حربا لم نراها بأعيننا وهي وقوب القديسين والملائكة لمواجهة هذا الجبار معنا رغم أن القديسين تركوا العالم لكنهم موجودين بالعالم لمعونتنا وهذه حرب غير مرأية وبسبب هذه الحرب يعطينا الله أجر علي المحاولة ويقف بجانبنا ويحسب لنا كل شئ حلو وجميل نقوم به مش علشان مستني لينا غلطة أبدا طبعا ، هذا عن الحياة في الآرض
              أما عن الحياة في الملكوت فهذه هي العربون والأجر الغير منتهي وتكون فيه السعادة أبدية مادمنا مع المسيح فذاك أفضل جدا .
             سلام من رب السلام يعطينا السلام مع الأرض التي ليست بها سلام


----------



## زيدان المصري (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

أنا أسف النت عندي ضعيف اليوم مش عارف ليه مش أدر أشارك معاكم في المواضيع الجميلة دي وسلامي لكل أعضاء المنتدي ولو غدا النت أتحسن أكون معاكم في كل المواضيع أن شاء الله
سلام وهاتوحشوني النهاردة لحد بكرة ونتقابل الثلاثاء مع نعمة ربنا ومخلصنا الحبيب


----------



## fadia2005 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

شكرا لك ايها اخي في المسيح بعد قرات المشركتك حقا  ان لنا راعي صالح دائما معا وهو المسيح الرب


----------



## كلام مش مهم (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

هدفى اصبح واضحا لى كوضوح الشمس
وهو تغيير ديانتى
ولكنى وحتى الان لا اعرف كيف


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

*احنا عيشين فى الدنيا علشان رسالة من الرب اقرأ حياة تماف ايرينى عندما راحت السماء والرب قال لها رسالتك لم تنتهى ابحث عن رسالة المسيح فى حياتك وانت هتحب حياتك بلاش يأس لان السوال دة الشيطان بيحطوا فى عقولنا علشان نفقد رجاء المسيح الساكن فينا صلى ان الرب يملأ حياتك بالسلام  :*big37:_* مايكل*_


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*



كلام مش مهم قال:


> هدفى اصبح واضحا لى كوضوح الشمس
> وهو تغيير ديانتى
> ولكنى وحتى الان لا اعرف كيف


 
ابدئ بالصلاة

مش كلام محدد انتي اقفي قدام ربنا واشكريه  وطلعي كل اللي جواكي واللي حاسه انك عايزة تقوليه

ربنا معاكي


----------



## fadia2005 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

:smi102::smi102:
1 ان نكون مطيعن لله 
2 ان اكون احب اهل بيتي
3 ان اعرف الفرق بين الخير والشر
4 ان اقوم بواجبتي امام الكنيسه


----------



## caro/كارو (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

انا ربنا اعطانى موهبة الحكمة و الاقناع فى الكلام و بلباقة لذلك هدفى هو ان اذاكر وادخل كلية صيدلة و بعدين ادخل الكلية الاكلريكية عشان ادرس الكتاب المقدس جيد جداا ثم ابشر بالمسيح على قدر المستطاع


----------



## fadia2005 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*



caro/كارو قال:


> انا ربنا اعطانى موهبة الحكمة و الاقناع فى الكلام و بلباقة لذلك هدفى هو ان اذاكر وادخل كلية صيدلة و بعدين ادخل الكلية الاكلريكية عشان ادرس الكتاب المقدس جيد جداا ثم ابشر بالمسيح على قدر المستطاع



انشاء لله تحقق هدفك بالحياه والله يكون معك في طريقك


----------



## ناريمان (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

انا مبحبش الحياة ونفسي اروح عند ربنا يسوع المسيح ولكن لازم اعمل حاجات كتير في الحياة علشان اقدر اوصل لازم اكون بنت ربنا اسمع وصاياه و انفذها و كمان اكون بحب الناس كلها  و نفسي احقق احلام بابا و ماما و لكن هدفي الاساسي في الحياة اكون مع رب الوجود و رب الارباب ونفسي ادخل الكلية الاكليريكية.


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

*هدفـــــــــــــــــى فى الحياة *
*أن أكون فى حضن المسيح *
*وكل من يرانى يمجد اسمه ويقول صحيح هى ديه بنت المسيح *
*واكون ناجحه فى حياتى*​


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

اخي الإنسان . هدفي في الحياة هو تقوى الله وعبادته على أحسن حال لقوله تعالى( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ما أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين )
وهدفي هو الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر . واجتناب المحرمات وعدم النظر غلى المحرمات من عورات الآخرين أو التجسس عليهم لأن ذلك ليس من حقي
وأشكرك على السؤال الجميل


----------



## maramero (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

سلام و نعمة
يااه ده سؤال عميق و صعب في نفس الوقت
انا هدفي في الحياة اني انجح و اتفوق
و اصل لمكانة مرموقة
و احقق شيء جديد يفيد الناس لسه مش عارفة
ايه بالضبط لكن ربنا يسهل
 و طبعا الهدف الاول و الاساسي اني انمو روحيا
فصلو لاجلي


----------



## shahed_2006 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

بنسة لية هدف من الحياة ان
انا اكون ابنى لرب المجد يسوع المسيح انا احى واموت فى ثوب المسيح


----------



## fadia2005 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*



ناريمان قال:


> انا مبحبش الحياة ونفسي اروح عند ربنا يسوع المسيح ولكن لازم اعمل حاجات كتير في الحياة علشان اقدر اوصل لازم اكون بنت ربنا اسمع وصاياه و انفذها و كمان اكون بحب الناس كلها  و نفسي احقق احلام بابا و ماما و لكن هدفي الاساسي في الحياة اكون مع رب الوجود و رب الارباب ونفسي ادخل الكلية الاكليريكية.


:smi411:ان الرب يعرف اننا بشر ونعصه دائما ولكنه غفور انه اعطانا الحياة وهو وحده يعرف متى تاتي ساعتنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

هدفى انى اكون عائلة صغيرة تعيش مع يسوع و تنفذ كل وصايا بمحبة


----------



## fadia2005 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هدفى انى اكون عائلة صغيرة تعيش مع يسوع و تنفذ كل وصايا بمحبة



انشاءالله يتحقق حالمك


----------



## رنا الياس (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

انا كان عندي هدف بالحياة بس هلق عايشة لانو لازم اعيش


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

_*


الانبا ونس قال:



احنا عيشين فى الدنيا علشان رسالة من الرب اقرأ حياة تماف ايرينى عندما راحت السماء والرب قال لها رسالتك لم تنتهى ابحث عن رسالة المسيح فى حياتك وانت هتحب حياتك بلاش يأس لان السوال دة الشيطان بيحطوا فى عقولنا علشان نفقد رجاء المسيح الساكن فينا صلى ان الرب يملأ حياتك بالسلام  :big37: مايكل

أنقر للتوسيع...


ابحث عن رسالتك فى العالم *_​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

انا هدفي في الحياة ان اعيش في وطن حر وشعب سعيد


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هدفك فى الحياة؟*

*+" هدفى فى الحياة انى اكون الخروف اللى دايما المسيح شايلو على كتفه ... وانى اساعد اى حد محتاج مساعدتى ... وانى اقدر اخلى تصرفاتى دايما تليق بيا كانسانة مسيحية ... وكبنت ربنا دايما ... بعيدة عن العالم واولاده ... ده غير انى هدفى الحالى كمان انى اخلص دراستى لانى فى اخر سنة السنة دى فى الكلية ... اذكرونى فى صلواتكم "+*


----------

